# HELP Diamond Bright or Supagard



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

HELP Diamond Bright or Supagard.

Has any one had their car done in any of theise products and what are their opinions on them pluss do you know of any valeting firm in the Merseyside st helens area that would do this job cheers.


----------



## bmkk (Feb 25, 2009)

yes had car supagard treatment done to car not bad for looks gives a sharp look to the car. It has lasted so far six months and still beading well i have used the paint seal cream as well good effect but hard work to remove see my pic good shine. I have read lots of bad press here about it but so far good for my car. hope this helps


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Hotwheels said:


> HELP Diamond Bright or Supagard.
> 
> Has any one had their car done in any of theise products and what are their opinions on them pluss do you know of any valeting firm in the Merseyside st helens area that would do this job cheers.


do it your self and i'll sell you a whole comprehensive kit/bag :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

why either tbh?

there loads better out there for less money! (presuming your going on dealer prices £2-300)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> why either tbh?
> 
> there loads better out there for less money! (presuming your going on dealer prices £2-300)


+1 waste of money that can be spent on much better products


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

well, i have done a few cars the last few weeks that have had supagard on ect....
one of the cars was over 1 year old and was beading very well! there was protection on that paint from it,so i dont think its all that bad! but not to sure it would last 3 years ect...

also think it depends on who applied the product.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Supaguard and DiamondBrite are nothing more than sealants with top ups. If applied properly to well prepared paint they are as good as any other sealant that you can buy yourself for £30 or so.

Unfortunately most dealers apply it on swirled paint which doesn't help it at all and charge an absolute fortune.

Tell the dealer not to do it, save yourself the cash, then buy yourself a good sealant and polish.

For the price, you could probably get a pro to do a quick machine polish to remove light swirling and buy yourself some wax or sealant to top it up every few months.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> well, i have done a few cars the last few weeks that have had supagard on ect....
> one of the cars was over 1 year old and was beading very well! there was protection on that paint from it,so i dont think its all that bad! but not to sure it would last 3 years ect...
> 
> also think it depends on who applied the product.


:thumb:


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

jamest said:


> Supaguard and DiamondBrite are nothing more than sealants with top ups. If applied properly to well prepared paint they are as good as any other sealant that you can buy yourself for £30 or so.
> 
> Unfortunately most dealers apply it on swirled paint which doesn't help it at all and charge an absolute fortune.
> 
> ...


^^ Totally agreed...my friend brought his car to a Diamondbrite dealer and I saw them just do a quick wash and applied the sealant on it...no prep work of any kind and needless to say his car came out horrible and a total waste of money and time if you ask me!


----------

